# InkSoft Offers New Micro Stores For Online Fund-Raising Campaigns



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If your shop creates imprinted products such as apparel and promotional products used as fund-raisers by schools, teams, and other organizations, Inksoft recently added a powerful new tool that automates the tedious process of getting orders, collecting money, and processing the job.

The new Micro Stores feature allows you to quickly create and deploy websites to support your customers’ fund-raising or event-related promotional needs. It replaces the time-consuming old-school paper order forms. It also removes the challenge of getting retail space in the bookstore, and you avoid getting stuck dated merchandise because customers order exactly what they want. 

Micro Stores includes a professional-looking template that is populated with your customer’s information. It includes a shopping cart that gets you paid upfront when the customer places the order, which accelerates cash flow. 

Customers can order at their convenience, and you have more control over the product, design, and ordering window. Inksoft makes it easy to share the Micro Store via social media and email with built-in tools.

The convenience factor, easy-to-use web store, and increased accuracy of the ordering process gives your business a major advantage over competitors who are using traditional methods. It also opens doors to more selling opportunities to not only raise funds, but promote a campaign or a special event. 

A few examples include back-to-school wear welcoming new students, graduation, alumni, teacher/parent associations, homecoming, booster clubs, and Greek organizations. You can even define the dollar amount of the fund-raising goal, display the total amount of money raised to date, and post the deadline and number of days left to order. 

For more information, check out this video at Creating & Managing Micro Stores â€“ InkSoft Support & Training.

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

